# P99 newbie question



## LtM3 (Mar 27, 2007)

Hello everyone, I am a new member of this forum, and also a new Walther p99 owner. I've recently bought a Walther p99 quick action from a local gun store. So far I've shot about 500 rounds out of it, and not one FTF or FTE. All in all an awesome firearm, but one thing has been bothering me. The slide appears to be loose sitting on the frame. By that I mean the front of the slide rattles from side to side a bit when you shake the gun. I thought I'd ask you guys who are experienced with the P99 if that is something I should be concerned with, or if that is normal for a P99. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

This is common to many types of pistols, not just Walther exclusively. Most of the time this "play" will stop if a fully charged magazine is inserted into the pistol. There is nothing to worry about.


----------



## LtM3 (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks jenglish, I was concerned about the rattling because neither my glock 17 or beretta 92 have that problem.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Be aware that some Walther mags rattle too, when fully loaded. Some of mine do it, but not EVERY time. So, it's possible U may be hearing that rattle.


----------

